
Don’t Break Up the Banks. They’re Not Our Real Problem - stevenj
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/07/opinion/dont-break-up-the-banks-theyre-not-our-real-problem.html
======
sharemywin
It's simple you just need a leverage scale.

At $1T> in assets 1:1 leverage

500B-$1T in assets 2:1 leverage

... down until you get reasonable leverage numbers

The market will take care of the rest.

